# &

## admin



----------


## ꩮ

......,   ...

----------


## Def

.

----------


## Gonosuke

,  ,    ,   50 .

----------


## knell

,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

    -1  ?   , .   " " ))

----------


## Ihor

> -1  ?   , .   " " ))

        (    :)) Williams BMW,  ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

   ,   -1          .       -1,  -  ,  ""   4-6     300.  ""  -   ))

----------


## Lee

.   ,     ,    .  ,    70      ,    50 ,     .      ,    , ,   . 
  -   !     . 
       ,        .     .  
        . .     ,    , , . 
    -     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    .

  . 100%    20-  .   21104   -  (     ). 
         - . 
         ,               .    ""  ""     25 ,          .   

> .

     , .        .    .

----------

,    ?      ,      ,     .   .   ,      "  ".        .    䳿,   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

   ,       ,  50.    ,    .  
"  " -  ,    )))     ,      ,   2000     50 -   ,     ,   )) 
  -        " ",     .

----------

,    ,   07,   !      ,     ....!     ,  .,  5   ,        .    L200, 2     25  ,      ,     !

----------


## SERGO20010

"Marussia"

----------


## Ihor

,          ,     :)

----------


## Gonosuke



----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Gonosuke

> 

           " ".    -  -1.   .       .

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Gonosuke

> 

     "" ))   200        (  )    -     .  
    ))))

----------


## Ihor

> " ".    -  -1.   .       .

                     :)

----------


## Gonosuke

> :)

    )) ,     -1.     ...

----------


## SERGO20010

-1

----------


## Gonosuke

> -1

          ...  ,  ...

----------


## SERGO20010

*Gonosuke*,

----------

